# cdrw and dvd - last try

## H-Dragon

allright... i need help...  i tried almost everything in this forum  but i still get messages from cdrecord telling me it can't find a scsi parallel port device... why does it search there?????   and what did i do wrong???

my dmesg:

```

hda: IBM-DTLA-305040, ATA DISK drive

hdc: CR-48XCTE, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: AOpen 12X DVD-ROM/ASH 04242001, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

```

my  fstab:

```

/dev/hda1   /boot   ext3   noauto,noatime   1 1

/dev/hda4   /   ext3   noatime      0 0

/dev/hda6   none   swap   sw      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro,user   0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1   /mnt/cdrw   iso9660      noauto,ro,user   0 0

proc      /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

/dev/hda5   /mnt/Windows/D/   vfat      gid=666,umask=0000   0 0

/dev/hda2   /mnt/Windows/C/   vfat      gid=666,umask=0000   0 0

```

my devfsd.conf

```

# Sample /etc/devfsd.conf configuration file.

# Richard Gooch  <rgooch@atnf.csiro.au>      3-JUL-2000

#

# The Gentoo Linux Team - http://www.gentoo.org/

#     - Many fixes, etc

#

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/devfsd.conf,v 1.12 2002/09/29 17:31:01 azarah Exp $

# Enable full compatibility mode for old device names. You may comment these

# out if you don't use the old device names. Make sure you know what you're

# doing!

REGISTER        .*           MKOLDCOMPAT

UNREGISTER      .*           RMOLDCOMPAT

# You may comment out the above and uncomment the following if you've

# configured your system to use the original "new" devfs names or the really

# new names

#REGISTER       vc/.*        MKOLDCOMPAT

#UNREGISTER     vc/.*        RMOLDCOMPAT

#REGISTER       pty/.*       MKOLDCOMPAT

#UNREGISTER     pty/.*       RMOLDCOMPAT

#REGISTER       misc         MKOLDCOMPAT

#UNREGISTER     misc         RMOLDCOMPAT

# You may comment these out if you don't use the original "new" names

REGISTER        .*           MKNEWCOMPAT

UNREGISTER      .*           RMNEWCOMPAT

# Enable module autoloading. You may comment this out if you don't use

# autoloading

LOOKUP          .*           MODLOAD

# Uncomment the following if you want to set the group to "tty" for the

# pseudo-tty devices. This is necessary so that mesg(1) can later be used to

# enable/disable talk requests and wall(1) messages.

REGISTER        ^pty/s.*     PERMISSIONS -1.tty  0600

REGISTER        ^pts/.*      PERMISSIONS -1.tty  0600

# Uncomment this if you want permissions to be saved and restored

# NB: Do NOT change the following!

# Do not do this for pseudo-terminal devices

REGISTER        ^pt[sy]/.*   IGNORE

CHANGE          ^pt[sy]/.*   IGNORE

CREATE          ^pt[sy]/.*   IGNORE

DELETE          ^pt[sy]      IGNORE

REGISTER        .*           COPY    /lib/dev-state/$devname $devpath

CHANGE          .*           COPY    $devpath /lib/dev-state/$devname

CREATE          .*           COPY    $devpath /lib/dev-state/$devname

DELETE          .*           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink /lib/dev-state/$devname

RESTORE         /lib/dev-state

# You can force default like this :

# PERMISSIONS owner_and_group access_mode

# Video4Linux devices

REGISTER       v4l/.*       PERMISSIONS root.video 660

# ALSA/OSS stuff

# Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

# the audio devices

LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP          dsp          MODLOAD

LOOKUP          mixer        MODLOAD

LOOKUP          midi         MODLOAD

REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

# Uncomment this to let PAM manage devfs

#REGISTER        .*           CFUNCTION /lib/security/pam_console_apply_devfsd.so pam_console_apply_single $devpath

# Autoload the sg module if generic scsi driver compiled as module.

LOOKUP          ^sg$      MODLOAD ACTION sg

# Give the cdrw group write permissions to /dev/sg0

# This is done to have non root user use the burner (scan the scsi bus)

REGISTER        ^scsi/host.*/bus.*/target.*/lun.*/generic    PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660

# General note for the following auto creation of symlinks:

#

#    If you change the device that the symlink points to,

#    you should also remove the symlink before restarting

#    devfsd

# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP          ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER        ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER      ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

# Create /dev/dvd for the second cdrom drive

# (change 'cdroms/cdrom1' to suite your setup)

# NOTE: We add the fully qualified path here, else some apps

#       have problems to resolve the true device (drip comes to mind)

#LOOKUP          ^dvd$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${mntpnt}/cdroms/cdrom1 dvd

#REGISTER        ^cdrom/cdrom1$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${devpath} dvd

#UNREGISTER      ^cdrom/cdrom1$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink dvd

# Create /dev/cdrw for the first cdrom on the scsi bus

# (change 'sr0' to suite your setup)

LOOKUP          ^cdrw$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr0 cdrw

REGISTER        ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw

UNREGISTER      ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw

# Create /dev/mouse

LOOKUP          ^mouse$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink misc/psaux mouse

REGISTER        ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname mouse

UNREGISTER      ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink mouse

# Manage USB mouse

REGISTER        ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER      ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse

REGISTER        ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER      ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse

# Support additional config installed by packages ...

INCLUDE /etc/devfs.d

# devfsd.conf ends here

```

i DO have scsi support / emu, etc.... as modules

and hdc and hdd as =ide-scsi in my menu.lst for grub

yet cdrecord -scanbus gives me:

```

Cdrecord 1.11a39 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

```

what did i miss..   mistakenly make wrong?

any suggestions very welcome     

please!!! i wanna burn!

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Try this thread, very informative!!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## choward

 *H-Dragon wrote:*   

> allright... i need help...  i tried almost everything in this forum  but i still get messages from cdrecord telling me it can't find a scsi parallel port device... why does it search there?????   and what did i do wrong???
> 
> my dmesg:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Umm, is it just me, or does that not say you have two DVD drives and no writer?

----------

## BonezTheGoon

 *choward wrote:*   

>  *H-Dragon wrote:*   allright... i need help...  i tried almost everything in this forum  but i still get messages from cdrecord telling me it can't find a scsi parallel port device... why does it search there?????   and what did i do wrong???
> 
> my dmesg:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

One of these drives could be a DVD/CD-RW combo drive and it is not reflected in the output seen above.  I assume that there IS a burner in the system that is one of these drives either the AOpen 12X or the CR-48XCTE.  If neither of these is a CD-RW you are barking up the wrong tree for sure.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## ljkopen

I'm guessing this is the Mitsumi drive?  What does cdrecord -scanbus say when you are the 'root' user.  The last code section of the main post makes it look like a permission issue (The third line says: cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. MAKE SURE YOU ARE ROOT.)

What do you get when you type 'groups' in a console?  

Finally, Did you check to see that the firmware is up to date (an unlikely cause)?

----------

## H-Dragon

the cr48xte  is a mitsumi cd / r w   drive

i didnt notice that  it doesnt seem to be identified correctly....

how do i do that?

----------

## eMJay

Hi H-Dragon,

I think mostly of your configuration is ok, but the devfsd.conf doesn't looks good. As you have two IDE drives you have to announce them as IDE in the devfsd.conf both. Don't use the real SCSI lookup and registeration, but instead the same as for the first IDE drive.

In the fstab you use "/dev/cdroms/cdrom0" and "/dev/cdroms/cdrom1", so you have to use this config in the devfsd.conf too. It's only a scsi-emulation with IDE burners, you will not use the real scsi devices in /dev. And you MUST append "hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi"  to the kernel at boottime as you have done it.

I would do it this way:

# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP          ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER        ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER      ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

# Create /dev/cdrw for the second cdrom drive

LOOKUP          ^cdrw$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${mntpnt}/cdroms/cdrom1 cdrw

REGISTER        ^cdrom/cdrom1$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${devpath} cdrw

UNREGISTER      ^cdrom/cdrom1$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw

# Give the cdrw group write permissions to /dev/cdrw

REGISTER        ^cdrw$  PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660

You have to be member in the cdrw group and cdrecord, mkisofs and readcd should have the permissions 4710.

This should work for you ....  :Wink: 

regards,

eMJay

 *H-Dragon wrote:*   

> allright... i need help...  
> 
> my dmesg:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## H-Dragon

no... sorry emjay.... that did not work for me.

dmesg still telling me:

```

hdc: CR-48XCTE, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

```

yet this ... piece of equipment  actually is supposed to be a cdrw... and it does work as such a device in win2k and it did work in suse linux.  

could it be that i did something wrong in the kernel???   or what is it... a daemon or something that identifies the ide devices.....?

how can i force linux to see it is a cdrw ?

update: i am using the devfsd.conf as suggested by emjay... now

+ my complete dmesg:

```

sh-2.05a$ dmesg

Linux version 2.4.19-gentoo-r9 (root@Gentoo.Linux.com) (gcc version 3.2) #7 SMP Tue Nov 19 23:28:21 CET 2002

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff3000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

Advanced speculative caching feature not present

On node 0 totalpages: 65520

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 61424 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi 

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdd=ide-scsi

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1333.427 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 2660.76 BogoMIPS

Memory: 253716k/262080k available (1357k kernel code, 5932k reserved, 534k data, 84k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

CPU: Before vendor init, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000, vendor = 2

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After vendor init, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU: Before vendor init, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000, vendor = 2

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After vendor init, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) processor stepping 04

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.56 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 10 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1333.3759 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 266.6752 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 2666752, slice: 1333376

CPU0<T0:2666752,T1:1333376,D:0,S:1333376,C:2666752>

migration_task 0 on cpu=0

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb600, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Unknown bridge resource 0: assuming transparent

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 00:07.0

PCI: Disabling Via external APIC routing

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12a (20020514) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 39

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci00:07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x9400-0x9407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x9408-0x940f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

PDC20265: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 80

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:10.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:0f.0

PDC20265: chipset revision 2

PDC20265: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xc800-0xc807, BIOS settings: hde:DMA, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xc808-0xc80f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hda: IBM-DTLA-305040, ATA DISK drive

hdc: CR-48XCTE, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: AOpen 12X DVD-ROM/ASH 04242001, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 80418240 sectors (41174 MB) w/380KiB Cache, CHS=5005/255/63, UDMA(100)

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 > p4

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.25

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0f.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:10.0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xd0802000, 00:10:a7:12:80:11, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus]

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:0f.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:10.0

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x9800, IRQ 11

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:0f.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:10.0

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x9c00, IRQ 11

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 84k freed

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/2, assigned device number 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x6a5/0x0) is not claimed by any active driver.

Adding Swap: 1028120k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.17, 10 Jan 2002 on ide0(3,4), internal journal

nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVdriver Kernel Module  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 15:56:48 PDT 2002

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:0e.0

eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 45e1.SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Detected AMD 761 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd8000000

NVRM: AGPGART: unknown chipset

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture: 64M @ 0xd8000000

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture mapped from 0xd8000000 to 0xd1a6b000

NVRM: AGPGART: mode 4x

NVRM: AGPGART: allocated 16 pages

```

and i get a slightly different error from cdrecord   (hurray.. a change)

```

sh-2.05a$ cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 1.11a39 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Is a directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg0'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

sh-2.05a$ 

```

----------

## grj

Have you looked at this thread. It seems that it can be a hit and miss proposition to get CDRWs to work.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=16484&highlight=

----------

## H-Dragon

no good.... the guy in that thread had cdrecord detect his before hand...

my problem seems to be somewhere else

----------

## eMJay

Hi,

don't think that something is wrong with your CDRW.

As you can see in my dmesg-output burner aren't detected as CDRW always.

My hdc is a TEAC CDRW and announced as CD/DVD.

Thats all ok .... 

but I think there is someting wrong with some rights because of the cdrecord message.

Did you set the rights as I wrote in my first posting ?

Finally you have to look for the modules.

There should be loaded sr_mod, sg, ide-scsi and scsi_mod.

But first be sure you have compiled this modules into you kernel.

Take a look to the mod dir /lib/modules if they are in place.

Yes ... thats for now  :Wink: 

eMJay

from my dmesg:

hda: IBM-DTLA-307015, ATA DISK drive

hdb: IC35L080AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: CD-W516EB, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: DV-516E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

.

.

.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: TEAC      Model: CD-W516EB         Rev: 1.0B

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: TEAC      Model: DV-516E           Rev: 2.01

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 294x/48x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

----------

## butters

should the fstab entry for the cdrw drive include the 'ro' parameter?  Could that be the problem?

----------

## eMJay

YES, 'ro' is the right parameter in fstab if you want mounting read-only devices, such as cd, dvd and cdrw. 

This 'ro' parameter is only importent at mount-time, but during the burning process there is definitely nothing mounted.

(see 'man mount') 

cya,

eMJay

 *butters wrote:*   

> should the fstab entry for the cdrw drive include the 'ro' parameter?  Could that be the problem?

 

----------

## rommel

i am not a guru in linux but have setup several systems with gentoo and never had trouble with a cdrw, but i have never had it as /dev/cdrom/cdrom1 either....usually i ahve primary ide 1 as dvd then primary ide 2 as a cdrw and then a promise controller if using ide harddrives or some 160 if using scsi.

fstab looks like this on this machine

```
/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     vfat            noauto,users,rw         0 0

/dev/sdb1      /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/md0      /      reiserfs   noatime,notail     0 1

/dev/sdc1      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/sdd1               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sde1               /mnt/flash      vfat            noauto,users,ro         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

/dev/sr0                /mnt/cdrw       iso9660         noauto,async,exec,users 0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/win2k      vfat            noauto,users,rw         0 0

/dev/sda5               /mnt/2kstorage  vfat            noauto,users,rw         0 0

proc         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

```

and my devfsd.conf looks like this

```
# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP          ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER        ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER      ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

# Create /dev/dvd for the second cdrom drive

# (change 'cdroms/cdrom1' to suite your setup)

# NOTE: We add the fully qualified path here, else some apps

#       have problems to resolve the true device (drip comes to mind)

LOOKUP          ^dvd$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${mntpnt}/cdroms/cdrom0 dvd

REGISTER        ^cdrom/cdrom0$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${devpath} dvd

UNREGISTER      ^cdrom/cdrom0$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink dvd

# Create /dev/cdrw for the first cdrom on the scsi bus

# (change 'sr0' to suite your setup)

LOOKUP          ^cdrw$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr0 cdrw

REGISTER        ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw

UNREGISTER      ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw

```

being that the dvd acts as a cdrom i point that section to look to cdrom0 and then the cdrw is sr0.

also be sure you have scsi emulation enabled and that scsi cdrom adn scsi generic are in your kernel also....and that in your grub or lilo conf you have passed  hd?=scsi

----------

## hielvc

You have to turn on scsi emulation in your kernel for cdrw. Its under "ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support -> IDE, ATA and ATAPI  Block devices-> SCSI emulation suport (I would compile it in)". Do not

select Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support unless you have to for your DVD. You will be able to use your CDs and CD/RW as normal. Youll have to change your /etc/fstab entrys to sr0 or what ever watch your kernel or "dmesg". also look in /dev and /proc.to what they are assigned. To help understand read the help file in the kernel config menu.

hielvc

----------

## komoman

I've been struggling with this for a few days now.  I've followed all the forum suggestions I could find, most of which have been very helpful.  But now I'm running into multiple drives.  I'm trying to get scsi emulation working on my HP ZE1210 laptop for the dvd/cdrw drive so I can burn CDs.

pertinent results from dmesg:

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: DVD-ROM SD-R2212  Rev: 1913

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: DVD-ROM SD-R2212  Rev: 1913

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: DVD-ROM SD-R2212  Rev: 1913

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: DVD-ROM SD-R2212  Rev: 1913

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: DVD-ROM SD-R2212  Rev: 1913

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: DVD-ROM SD-R2212  Rev: 1913

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: DVD-ROM SD-R2212  Rev: 1913

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 1

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr2 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 2

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr3 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 3

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr4 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 4

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr5 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 5

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr6 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 6

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr2: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr3: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr4: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr5: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr6: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

and here is my entry from devfsd.conf

# Create /dev/cdrw for the first cdrom on the scsi bus

# (change 'sr0' to suite your setup)

LOOKUP          ^cdrw$      CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr0 cdrw

REGISTER        ^sr0$       CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw

UNREGISTER      ^sr0$       CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw

I have scsi emulation, scsi cd support, scsi generic support, Vendor-Specific Extensions compiled in the kernel.  And do not have IDE-cdrom included.

Here is the result from cdrecord -scanbus

bash-2.05a# cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 1.11a39 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.24

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'TOSHIBA ' 'DVD-ROM SD-R2212' '1913' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

I need some help figuring out how to get the scsi emulation to see only one drive.

Anyone with some advice would be greatly appreciated.  Or at least some insight on what's going on here.

TIA  komoman

I'm going to put this on hold while I get the PCMCIA slot working.  Any tips there would also be nice.

----------

## H-Dragon

i got it!

my dmesg now:

```

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: MITSUMI   Model: CR-48XCTE         Rev: 1.0B

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: AOpen     Model: 12X DVD-ROM/ASH   Rev: R23 

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 12x/40x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

```

i recompiled my kernel  ! without !  vendor specific..... in scsi.

and i added ide-scsi to my modules.autoload... now it runs fine...

just get my devsd.conf back to normal and my fstab as well to get it mounted......

yet ... the dvd drive (not the mitsumi) isn'T a cdrw.....

should i leave it as scsi-emu?

and i should probably change my fstab... right?

any ideas for that ?

----------

## hielvc

Well Ive looked around alot and what Ive found is that:



1 You can use your DVD using scsi-emulation. 



2. you should be able to check your DMA settings for and set them using hdparm -d1/dev/????.
 Some  settings dont work using scsi em so youll have to try & see.


3.  for info on devfs.conf check rommels posting above and the thread  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=20175&highlight=scsi+emulation&sid=720c14c0ab134fa9a928a3c1d66017ee

also Im swaped try ing to do three things at once so do a search using "hdparm AND 'scsi emulation'"


G'Luck

hielvc

----------

## hielvc

komoman I thing you can ignor the multipule scsi listings and when you setup fstab and devfsd use the first found. When you use cdrecord you specify which target to use or consider your self lucky and jamin 6 or 7 cds and recorded them all once ;>) Keep a pry bar on hand to open the cdrw when your through.


hielvc

----------

